# Anyone have any good study guides for Florida Medic Exam or NREMT exam?



## HatchetHarry (Sep 23, 2009)

Im studying rambling thoughts and I have like 3 or 4 books with sample exams but am looking for any material I can get my hands on.  If anyone has any good study guides saved on their comp can u post here or message me.

Also does anyone know the major differences between NREMT and the Florida State Paramedic exam?

thanks


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 23, 2009)

Florida does not use the NR for its Paramedic exam.  If you have taken and passed the NR, Florida will let you sit for its test.

Florida's exam has several questions about their patient triage, transport and trauma protocols. You can find that information on the state website.

http://www.doh.state.fl.us/demo/trauma/protocols.htm


----------



## HatchetHarry (Sep 23, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Florida does not use the NR for its Paramedic exam.  If you have taken and passed the NR, Florida will let you sit for its test.
> 
> Florida's exam has several questions about their patient triage, transport and trauma protocols. You can find that information on the state website.
> 
> http://www.doh.state.fl.us/demo/trauma/protocols.htm



Thank you.  I am aware that Florida does not use the Natl Registry but since I just finished Medic in Florida and jobs are scarce here(well maybe more scarce than other parts of the country lol) I plan on taking the NREMT in addition to the state test.

Ive read the information on the web site I was just interested in peoples personal experiences with the exam

thanks again =>  I just got a letter from state saying im awaiting approval so it should be awhile but im starting to study tonight just to be safe


----------

